# Card House..... Suffolk ... October 15



## Black Shuck (Oct 20, 2015)

Pair of late C17 or early C18 timber-framed and plastered
cottages under a pantiled roof. taken from Suffolk buildings at risk. My first venture out for a long while after a very busy summer season working seven days a week, and a respite from the rat race. Thanks to Mikeymutt


----------



## krela (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice one Shuck, good to hear from you.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 20, 2015)

krela said:


> Nice one Shuck, good to hear from you.



Cheers Krela, I'm still around and sniffing!


----------



## Rubex (Oct 20, 2015)

Really nice photos


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 20, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Really nice photos


Thanks Rubex, nice to hear from you. I've been doing this for some time now lol. Only problem, my bloody tripod's bust!...... These were handheld.


----------



## smiler (Oct 20, 2015)

That is a lovely cottage, was that a swallows nest in the parlour?, great pics Shuck really enjoyable, Thanks.
P.S.,
Have you tried using a pistol grip, I find it useful, Stay Safe


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2015)

Great report...there's a lot of this stuff in Suffoilk and Norfolk isn't there?


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks Hughie, yes much more than I had originally thought


----------



## Bones out (Oct 20, 2015)

I am amazed this is still standing . So nice to see it again in a well captured form....


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 20, 2015)

Beautiful pictures mate, love the report... even if the last picture did make me lose the game!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 21, 2015)

Excellent report, glad to see you posting on here again! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 21, 2015)

Bones out said:


> I am amazed this is still standing . So nice to see it again in a well captured form....



It's standing because the carpenter who selected the oak trees for the framing was not only a craftsman, but he certainly knew his trees. His marks on this and some of the other buildings in the area indicate he was a busy man. Shame to see it in this state now, but towards the end of its habitable life it was a cold and damp place - just as many were/still are. There are so many pitfalls along the way when one tries to preserve/restore places like this - one can easily throw the money down, but try finding a suitably sized piece of unseasoned oak to replace a worm eaten main beam or the skilled labour to remove the old, fashion the new and refit. The skills are out there, but the good ones are in demand and thus busy.


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> It's standing because the carpenter who selected the oak trees for the framing was not only a craftsman, but he certainly knew his trees. His marks on this and some of the other buildings in the area indicate he was a busy man. Shame to see it in this state now, but towards the end of its habitable life it was a cold and damp place - just as many were/still are. There are so many pitfalls along the way when one tries to preserve/restore places like this - one can easily throw the money down, but try finding a suitably sized piece of unseasoned oak to replace a worm eaten main beam or the skilled labour to remove the old, fashion the new and refit. The skills are out there, but the good ones are in demand and thus busy.



This also makes it very difficult for your average person to get a mortgage on, which is another major reason houses like this are left to rot.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 21, 2015)

Bones out said:


> I am amazed this is still standing . So nice to see it again in a well captured form....



Thanks Bones, I kind of thought the same as MM visited a while back now. Suffice to say, not much changes here in East Anglia!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 21, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> It's standing because the carpenter who selected the oak trees for the framing was not only a craftsman, but he certainly knew his trees. His marks on this and some of the other buildings in the area indicate he was a busy man. Shame to see it in this state now, but towards the end of its habitable life it was a cold and damp place - just as many were/still are. There are so many pitfalls along the way when one tries to preserve/restore places like this - one can easily throw the money down, but try finding a suitably sized piece of unseasoned oak to replace a worm eaten main beam or the skilled labour to remove the old, fashion the new and refit. The skills are out there, but the good ones are in demand and thus busy.



The Carpenter was alive back in the 1700's!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 21, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Excellent report, glad to see you posting on here again!
> Thanks for sharing



Thanks so much for that X! I'll be very much more active now the summer season is over.! There'll be some more, very very soon!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 21, 2015)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Beautiful pictures mate, love the report... even if the last picture did make me lose the game!



Hahahah do they get any better Jat?


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2015)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks so much for that X! I'll be very much more active now the summer season is over.! There'll be some more, very very soon!



Do you work at Butlins or something? Redcoat/Bluecoat?


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 21, 2015)

krela said:


> Do you work at Butlins or something? Redcoat/Bluecoat?


Lol Krela! I live in a large seaside town hence I work on the seafront. It's manic over the summer months!


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2015)

Haha I wasn't far off then. Good to have you back, enjoy your winter!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks fella, believe me, I intend too!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Really nice looking cottage,if only the walls could talk! Ace photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks Flyboys, one of the best I've been in I think!


----------

